# Can't Delete Reminder in Outlook 2003



## harbourwoods (Apr 18, 2006)

I have a reminder in Outlook 2003 and I cannot delete. It opens on my screen constantly. The reminder goes back to April 4th/2006.  

When I click Dismiss this is the message I get. Cannot Turn Off Reminder. One or more values are not valid.
When I go to the list in Calendar of Recurrances and I try and Open from the list I get this message."You must enter a postive duration"

Any ideas, as it shows on the screen every 5 minutes.

Also how do I change the backup folder for Outlook 2003 as it doesn't seem to be like OE.>


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Try opening Outlook.exe with the /cleanreminders startup switch and see if that helps


----------

